# old giant asian male pics



## idolomantis (Jul 6, 2008)

as you know, those 2 are already dead.

heres brownie eating:

















charlie defence pose:


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> as you know, those 2 are already dead.heres brownie eating:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the defence pose!!!!!!


----------



## Giosan (Jul 6, 2008)

haha the defense pose is very funny  like he's laughing!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 7, 2008)

Giosan said:


> haha the defence pose is very funny  like he's laughing!


yeah big smile  

oh and m dude, dont copy al the pics again &lt;_&lt;


----------



## whathelacks (Jul 28, 2008)

nice pics, have you been bitten by your giant asians much? i have been handling mine lots and feeding her honey and banana by hand to help her get used to me, shes still a subadult and hasnt bitten me.

p.s im new


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 29, 2008)

Your not saying u feed it on just honey and banana?!


----------



## whathelacks (Jul 31, 2008)

no! sometimes i wish i did though as i get a real bad guilt trip after the feed! mainly crickets/house flies but inbetween feeding days i feed her honey or squashed banana from my finger


----------

